# Meet the New fosters....



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww they are soooo cute. I guess they wold like the couch if they have never been in the house before.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

OMG......Sooooo sweet
You really have your hands full now!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG,they are so cute but I still can't believe the breeder!.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

A great house full of dogs and right where they should be........the couch.
good luck with them


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

You are a good person to do this for them. 
They are beautiful! Seems like they will find forever homes soon.
A couch picture would be super!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG they are sooooooooooooooo cute.. The one in the last pic looks almost like Abbie when she WAS small


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> OMG,they are so cute but I still can't believe the breeder!.


You are amazing to take three beautiful fosters! I missed the story, what did the breeder do? Just abandon them?


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

oops sorry, I just went back and read your thread explaining that the breeder just dumped them. I just don't get it :no:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i have a feeling you won't have them for very long - too cute


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

O.K. I'll take the red head...LOL! They are adorable. I haven't been on here for a few days so now I'm going to go read their story.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Adorable Mary....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

they are just way too cute!!! they are so lucky, they will have a loving foster mom, and lots of big foster bros and sis's to teach them the way of the world


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless you for fostering these darling babies. The breeder that abandoned these sweeties deserves to be shot !!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your crew will show them how to be the fun loving goldens they are meant to be and what fun the inside is. I like Chandler in the middle. But they are all cute. I just dont understand people especially breeders just dumping them instead of just giving reduces prices.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are precious! I just told my husband that you amaze me. I have three dogs and will foster one, if I foster more than that, I am overwhelmed. That is not an issue with you, obviously! Thank you.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fostermom said:


> They are precious! I just told my husband that you amaze me. I have three dogs and will foster one, if I foster more than that, I am overwhelmed. That is not an issue with you, obviously! Thank you.


Things usually run smoothly if the fosters get along with Maggie... When i have this many my house isnt always quite or the cleanest since the back yard is all mud..but nothing I cant live with....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I still think you are incredible and that they are pretty darn lucky pups!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, I can't think of a better place for them to get the socialization they need than at your house with your crew! They are just so cute - I'll bet you don't have them for very long.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

What sweet looking babies. Thank you for fostering them, they are so lucky. And 2X all of those puppy kisses!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

There to cute, I can't wait until we move I'm gonna start fostering. Right now I can have 4 dogs. You're doing a great job.


----------

